# New Apple Watch just arrived



## TJC74 (Aug 8, 2016)

My new midnight aluminum Apple Watch 7 just arrived yesterday. It is replacing my original series 0 watch. So far I am really happy with it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

That’s a big jump from a Series 0! How was the battery life on the old watch?


----------



## TJC74 (Aug 8, 2016)

It was actually really good. I wear it daily on my right wrist so that I don’t have to pull my phone out to check calls/texts and It typically last the whole day.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

That’s outstanding. I’ve only had AWes for two years at a time (S0, them S2, now have an S4) so I never got close to the end of their batteries’ lifespans. That’s good to see how yours was usable at six years old.


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Makes me wonder what happened to those gold GEN1 watches


----------



## Papillon (Jun 24, 2015)

What's different?


----------



## TJC74 (Aug 8, 2016)

Quite a bit. They are 7 generations apart. The new watch is 45 vs 42mm the old watch is no longer supported so you can’t update its software and there is a lot of new apps/ added functionality. The new watch adds an ekg and oxygen level sensors and is water resistant vs splash proof. Plus a lot more minor improvements.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

TJC74 said:


> Quite a bit. They are 7 generations apart. The new watch is 45 vs 42mm the old watch is no longer supported so you can’t update its software and there is a lot of new apps/ added functionality. The new watch adds an ekg and oxygen level sensors and is water resistant vs splash proof. Plus a lot more minor improvements.


Yup. I also remember which other features that people kept wishing the first-gen watch would have, and pretty much everything has been added over the years. The only thing left (IMO) would be multi-month battery life, but that’s going to require a huge change in battery technology.


----------



## SMP300M (Apr 8, 2007)

My experience on Apple Watch battery life was very positive. When I say battery life, I don't mean the daily battery life, but battery life over the unit's lifetime. Based on my experience, software or lack of features will be outdated before the battery life runs out.

Series 3 42mm (larger size), Wifi-only version:

Purchased brand new, with 50% off company discount.
Used 5 days a week, around 8-10 hours a day. I basically use AW on weekdays for work; and my automatic watches on weekends. Once in a while, when I was in workout challenge, I would wear AW 7 days a week.
After 2 years, it still had 98% battery capacity, per Apple software.
I later sold Series 3 for more than I paid for it.
Series 5 44mm (larger size), Aluminum, Cellular version:

This was also used 5 days a week, around 8-10 hours a day.
Although this is cellular version, I didn't sign up for cellular service. I suspect cellular will use more battery and possibly shorten battery life.
I used it for about 1 year until Covid hit. Since I worked from home, so I really don't have use for AW. Now I stopped using AW and wear my mechanical watches daily.
This watch has 95% battery capacity, as reported by Apple software. But this # might be misleading as the watch was not new and not retail version. I won't go into details here. This watch likely underwent some testing previously.
Based on my usage, AW battery life will easily last 5 years, if not more.


----------



## EllisMcPickle (Oct 14, 2021)

I just purchased a new iPhone for the first time since the iPhone 8. I was thinking about the new Series 7, but I just can't get past the idea of wearing this AND my mechanical watch. I don't think I'll be able to give up the old school tech. But, just how ridiculous would it look wearing one on each arm??


----------



## SMP300M (Apr 8, 2007)

EllisMcPickle said:


> I just purchased a new iPhone for the first time since the iPhone 8. I was thinking about the new Series 7, but I just can't get past the idea of wearing this AND my mechanical watch. I don't think I'll be able to give up the old school tech. But, just how ridiculous would it look wearing one on each arm??


I don't normally do this, but I have on occasions. Only on weekends. Sometime I'm in company/team/group challenges where every activity matter (closing the ring and more). So I wear my mechanical watch on my left wrist (my normal wrist), and AW on my right wrist.

I also seen others wearing 2 watches at work. I work at tech company where probably over 50% of people have AW. So occasionally there are people wearing normal watch and AW at same time.


----------



## EllisMcPickle (Oct 14, 2021)

SMP300M said:


> I don't normally do this, but I have on occasions. Only on weekends. Sometime I'm in company/team/group challenges where every activity matter (closing the ring and more). So I wear my mechanical watch on my left wrist (my normal wrist), and AW on my right wrist.
> 
> I also seen others wearing 2 watches at work. I work at tech company where probably over 50% of people have AW. So occasionally there are people wearing normal watch and AW at same time.


Nice. I know one day I will get pulled into that crowd. 😁


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

EllisMcPickle said:


> But, just how ridiculous would it look wearing one on each arm??


It's a valid question. I hope I can give you a valid answer (probably doesn't apply to everyone though).

I'm about two years into doing this every day. Over time I've noticed more people doing the same with either smartwatches or fitness monitors (which as invariably have watch functions as smartwatches have fitness features).

Maybe some people think it looks weird. To quote canonicalcal Watchuseek advice I don't always agree with, wear what you like. My guess is most people who do this use their conventional watch as a watch and their smartwatch for other functions, so in this case, I'd say, wear what you need.

In my case the AW is displaying vital health metrics from a wearable medical device. Even if I wanted to use the AW as a primary watch (I don't), the time is not easy to read next to the rest of the data displayed on the app I have maximized nearly constantly, so wearing a conventional watch on the other wrist is functional as well as being my preference (for I like watches a lot). I could not care less if strangers think it looks silly; I'm more concerned with maximizing my health at the same time as enjoying my watches.


----------



## EllisMcPickle (Oct 14, 2021)

watchcrank_tx said:


> It's a valid question. I hope I can give you a valid answer (probably doesn't apply to everyone though).
> 
> I'm about two years into doing this every day. Over time I've noticed more people doing the same with either smartwatches or fitness monitors (which as invariably have watch functions as smartwatches have fitness features).
> 
> ...


My local Verizon retailer is going to be happy with these replies. 😂😁


----------



## mrwatches (Jan 6, 2022)

I am waiting for it to have the blood pressure monitor and blood sugar sensor and I will definitely buy it for $1000


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

mrwatches said:


> I am waiting for it to have the blood pressure monitor and blood sugar sensor and I will definitely buy it for $1000


My guess is by the time both those features are ready,
at the current rate of inflation the price will be more than
that.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

